# Postfix / Problem mit file



## onestone (3. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen,

wir haben dieses Wochenende ein Debian-Update gemacht sowie auf die letzte ISPconfig-Version upgegraded, jetzt haben wir gestern folgenden fehler im Logfile gesehen:

Jul  3 07:33:07 web postfix/smtp[4247]: 6A98D254005: to=<***>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=206102, delays=206102/0/0.1/0.24, dsn=4.5.0, status=deferred (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 451 4.5.0 Error in processing, id=00799-15, parts_decode_ext FAILED: file(1) utility (/usr/bin/file) error: failed, exit 1 at (eval 92) line 177. (in reply to end of DATA command))

Jul  3 07:33:12 web postfix/smtp[4294]: 6091D254003: to=<***>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=206156, delays=206156/0.14/0.03/0.23, dsn=4.5.0, status=deferred (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 451 4.5.0 Error in processing, id=04295-01, parts_decode_ext FAILED: file(1) utility (/usr/bin/file) error: failed, exit 1 at (eval 92) line 177. (in reply to end of DATA command))

Jul  3 08:43:00 web amavis[10103]: (10103-02) (!!)TROUBLE in check_mail: parts_decode_ext FAILED: file(1) utility (/usr/bin/file) error: failed, exit 1 at (eval 92) line 177.

Jul  3 08:43:00 web amavis[5647]: (05647-18) (!!)TROUBLE in check_mail: parts_decode_ext FAILED: file(1) utility (/usr/bin/file) error: failed, exit 1 at (eval 92) line 177.

Jul  3 08:43:07 web postfix/smtp[9501]: 6A98D254005: to=<***>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=210303, delays=210303/0/0.01/0.53, dsn=4.5.0, status=deferred (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 451 4.5.0 Error in processing, id=10103-02, parts_decode_ext FAILED: file(1) utility (/usr/bin/file) error: failed, exit 1 at (eval 92) line 177. (in reply to end of DATA command))

Jul  3 08:43:10 web postfix/smtp[10382]: 6091D254003: to=<***>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=210357, delays=210357/0.02/0.01/0.59, dsn=4.5.0, status=deferred (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 451 4.5.0 Error in processing, id=05647-18, parts_decode_ext FAILED: file(1) utility (/usr/bin/file) error: failed, exit 1 at (eval 92) line 177. (in reply to end of DATA command))

Tritt derzeit nur bei einer Adresse auf, dafür wiederkehrend. Reine Textemails gehen auch durch das System, vermute es handelt sich nur um jene mit Attachments.

Wäre toll wenn jemand von euch dazu eine Idee hat!

lg


----------



## Till (5. Juli 2010)

Scheint ein problem mit einem perl Modul zu sein. Um welche ISPConfig Version geht es denn? Es gibt 2 aktuelle Versionen 2.2.36 und 3.0.2.2


----------



## onestone (5. Juli 2010)

uh, sorry, vergessen anzugeben, aktuelle 3er version.

ideen?


----------



## Till (5. Juli 2010)

Ist wohl ein bug im file utility:

http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=515603

Vermutlich hängt da irgendeine mail in der mailqueue fest welche das problem auslöst. Versuch die mal zu löschen.


----------

